# I'm from the year 2025.



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Greetings fellow GbaTempers. 

I'm from the future, and time travel has finally been provided to the public. Unfortunately, I could not bring any future belongings with me, since I was stripped of everything I had (clothes, tech, and more) before I stepped into the quantum portal. Because if I did bring anything, it would conflict with the space-time continuum.

However, I have not been stripped of my knowledge, for they forgot to clean out my central neurolic chamber of my brain.

By the way, just to clear a few commonly asked questions up.

1. We no longer have HDTVs, rather, IVEH (Integrated Visual Enhancement Holograms). 
2. To go outside you must wear UV Block SPF 150, or you have the risk of instant cancer cells.
3. AIDS still has no cure, however, it can be prevented from passing on to the next baby born from someone who bears it.
4. Sony's Blu-Ray is no match for our Microsoft's Senti-Layed (6 Layers) HVD (Hologram Visualization Discs).
5. California, of the US has its own islands from a massive earthquake in 2013.
6. The UK and all of the other European countries have formed an alliance, becoming the greatest world power.
7. All Southasian countries are facing overthown government problems.
8. Saudi Arabia, and other Middle eastern countries are the richest countries in the world thanks to gasoline.
9. Japan currently is testing war robots, mobile suits, and biological neurology to enhance and unlock the breaches of the human mind.
10. The galaxy has recieved a new planet called NX-825, forming from supernova gasses. It has the ability to support life, with a more better living region than earth itself. Only the rich, and powerful people live there however.

*I have all knowledge of the future! Ask any questions you want answered! *


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Greetings fellow GbaTempers.
> 
> I'm from the future, and time travel has finally been provided to the public. Unfortunately, I could not bring any future belongings with me, since I was stripped of everything I had (clothes, tech, and more) before I stepped into the quantum portal. Because if I did bring anything, it would conflict with the space-time continuum.
> 
> ...



Auto-fail due to the fact that there will be no oil left, for them to make money from, by 2025 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Jax (Apr 26, 2008)

What are the lottery numbers for next week?


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a fucking lot of crap fillers to put in for people to be still watching Naruto of all things in 2025.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> That's a fucking lot of crap fillers to put in for people to be still watching Naruto of all things in 2025.



No change there, then


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sure you are from the future Mr. John Titor.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh and its also pretty funny seeing how you were born Jan 11 1992.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Auto-fail due to the fact that there will be no oil left, for them to make money from, by 2025
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oil has been preserved and re-enhanced to be produced artificially.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 26, 2008)

How fast is the innernet ?


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Oh and its also pretty funny seeing how you were born Jan 11 1992.



This is my grandfather's account on gbatemp.net.

BTW gbatemp buys CNET in 2017. lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

You are aware that 2025 is only 17 years away, right?


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 26, 2008)

Does R4 has RTS/SDHC/RTC/slow-motion back in 2025?

btw, you are not the only one who came from the future, me too!

I'm from 2142, when the world has a war between EU and PAC.
(see my sig if you have no idea what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

HAI GUYZ I'M FROM A.D. 2101
...



...
WAR WAS BEGINNING


----------



## lagman (Apr 26, 2008)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Pici (Apr 26, 2008)

What happened to Nicolas Sarkozy ?


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> How fast is the innernet ?



The future has internet but also it has warphole generators. You can send your implanted chip to connect through to enter ur mind into the computer. 
however thats dangerous. 
Id stick to the 1024 terabite per milisecond if i were you. thats the fastest and safe. but ur computer cud explode...T_T


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> You are aware that 2025 is only 17 years away, right?



a lot happend ill admit, after the end of WWIII...


----------



## Jax (Apr 26, 2008)

I'M FROM 1999

LAVOS DESTROYED THE WORLD LOL


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Does R4 has RTS/SDHC/RTC/slow-motion back in 2025?
> 
> btw, you are not the only one who came from the future, me too!
> 
> ...



NDS is old skool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we stick to nitro-glyphic generators. u shud kno that. 
so R4 is out.
Nintendo is new with its NXG. 
OMG. THAT SYSTEM IS SO KIKASS!!!! IM TOO POOR TO AFFORD IT THO...T_T...
y does nintedo hav to make such expensive systems. y cant they be like sony??!!! T_T


----------



## Zonix (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm from 65,000,000 B.C and I must say that our technology is more advanced that yours and yes we have super-big-robotic-cheese cakes, we have the ones that will take you guys 15401 years to discover.

MWHAHAHAH!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> You are aware that 2025 is only 17 years away, right?


Total pwnage.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?



2015 is where the big tech breakout happens. after microsoft, sandisk, and samsung form a monopoly of businesses.
toyota, honda, and mitsubishi, even as rivals, band together with their japanese scientists and engineers to work on robotics and succed. however, all the credit is lost, and the team is broken up once again, this time workin on their own robotics...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> I'm from 65,000,000 B.C and I must say that our technology is more advanced that yours and yes we have super-big-robotic-cheese cakes, we have the ones that will take you guys 15401 years to discover.
> 
> MWHAHAHAH!



you shud refrain from posting stuff like that. the future rulers dont take it kindly. they cud just send out our sentinels to kill you all...quick take cover in your caves!!!!!! YOU FOOL, YOU HAVE JUST PUT YOUR AGE INTO GRAVE PERIL!!!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Way to know nothing about temporal theory, timeboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If they came back and altered anything, they screw themselves up ... and they'd know that, so they wouldn't let you come back here in the first place


----------



## Zonix (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm in my super-enchanced-nuke-and-all-other-stuff-safe bunker!

Go ahead and try to kill me!


----------



## tic (Apr 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. We no longer have HDTVs, rather, IVEH (Integrated Visual Enhancement Holograms).
> 2. To go outside you must wear UV Block SPF 150, or you have the risk of instant cancer cells.
> 3. AIDS still has no cure, however, it can be prevented from passing on to the next baby born from someone who bears it.
> 4. Sony's Blu-Ray is no match for our Microsoft's Senti-Layed (6 Layers) HVD (Hologram Visualization Discs).
> ...




2. no such thing as "instant cancer cells". If the radiation were that intense the cells would die, not "mutate"
3. Depends what you mean by "cure", but technically we have those now....AIDs is no threat any longer in developed countries
4. Does having more layers make it better? Sounds like you're from the past, as my solid state drive is more advanced than that.
5. Are they called the Channel Islands by any chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Is it called the EU?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Not much changed then.....
8. Again....not much changed....Saudi Arabia is already rich
10. A planet managed to form in 17 years? Sounds unlikely


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Way to know nothing about temporal theory, timeboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im the one who helped in all this time travel thing. so i think i shud just stick to wat i know. tru that this cud screw up the future, but, im not sayin anythin as of yet about the real horrors of the future...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, but I know one thing ...


You failed English ...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aww man... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you guys are no fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but now i gess this test shows that gbatemp and gamefaqs forums and boards are completely different. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






gamefaqs member went insane and were all like "how is microsoft beating sony, and if the wii plays dvd movies yet?"






 CONGRATS GBATEMP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Posts merged*



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did.


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 26, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know much about the NXG. I not go to museum very often : (
and most of electronic destroyed during the EMP strike from the terrorist attack.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2008)

John Titor was more convincing than you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No offense!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



none taken lol


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 26, 2008)

In 2025, 4Chan will take over the world.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 26, 2008)

Sure, you are from the future, I am from another planet ... get real.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> I'm from 65,000,000 B.C and I must say that our technology is more advanced that yours and yes we have super-big-robotic-cheese cakes, we have the ones that will take you guys 15401 years to discover.
> 
> MWHAHAHAH!



You're obviously lying! I'm from the year 54,397 and only Cockroaches survived World War III in 2040 when Zombie Hitler tried to nuke the jews, but nuked the whole world by miscalculation! The Cockroaches evolved and formed a beautiful and peaceful society..


----------



## Jax (Apr 27, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> In 2025, 4Chan will take over the world.



Won't be long now...


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 27, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Nathilius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?no, you're wrong there're few survivor, include my great grand parents.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 27, 2008)

Time travel to the past is impossible, you can only theoretically go to the future and back to the present.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 27, 2008)

Time Travel is bullshit=]


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Time Travel is bullshit=]



amen.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 27, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> In 2025, 4Chan will take over the world.


In 2025, the internet will have killed the faggots who say stuff like that.

Hopefully.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Time travel to the past is impossible, you can only theoretically go to the future and back to the present.



No, because in the future, the present would have become the past ...


----------



## fischju (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm from the future, the only thing the same with the present is that in the future we call it the present. What you call present we call the past, so you guys are way behind.


----------



## paul1991 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a question;
Is Drew Carrey still the host of The Price Is Right?


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 28, 2008)

Has the corprate world finally changed casual friday to topless thursday?


----------



## Talaria (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Load of bull there is no definite proof that we are running out of petrol except for the insane prices.


----------



## jaz (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm from the year 3535, where 

_"Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you think, do, or say
Is in the pill you took today "_

Truth.


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 29, 2008)

Troll trolling trolls.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

some more important but unnecesary news is that 
1. PS7 has a green-ray player.
2. robots can get pregnant.
3. the new honda civic gets u 300 mpg.
4. nintendo makes an AO rated game. smash sisters dirantou xxx.
5. monkeys cre an advanced civilization.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> some more important but unnecesary news is that
> 1. PS7 has a green-ray player.
> 2. robots can get pregnant.
> 3. the new honda civic gets u 300 mpg.
> ...



And again I say, 2025 is only 17 years in the future ...


----------



## PBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Isn't it true that in the future robots will have killed all humans??? How true is this song??

The Humans are dead-Flight Of the Conchords




Just say affirmative. and that will be all the proof I need.

PS. I friggin love the part toward the end when they guy sounds JUST like a computer. Leet.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 29, 2008)

hello i am a cyborg from about 1 million years later where you are. Your quantum poles or whatever are crap compared  to are new handheld teleporters which can teleport us into diffrent times and places. Are place doesnt use oil and make everything with only air light and water. Our water filtering system is perfect. Everyone in our time uses solarpanel that is much better than your time. About .............. 100x more it creates enough electricity for a whole continint. But we found a  nevermind its too complicated to tell you 2009 people. Ov course were 1,002,007 people. And video games are so much fun. Your games are so old.The game lets us go into the game and let us play in it. Its a hombrew made by some retro guy who loves the old consoles like wii,ps3, 360.


----------



## PBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, here are three real questions every DS loving temper will care about.

1. Which comes first super smash brothers DS homebrew OR the global cleansing of people who request super smash brothers DS homebrew.

2. When does the first n64 emulator for the DS come out...cause come on, we are all waiting here.

3. When does the first region locked DS game come out, and will it have a Moogle O Death?
That is all.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I'M FROM 1999
> 
> LAVOS DESTROYED THE WORLD LOL


You win.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 29, 2008)

paul1991 said:
			
		

> I have a question;
> Is Drew Carrey still the host of The Price Is Right?


Nah, I will muhahahah, Just kidding. There will be no show called that! It's gonna be called "The *2025 Currency* is Wrong.*


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 29, 2008)

AIDS+ got released in 2056, because the theory known as utopia happened in 2054 and let's just say it was fucking boring ...


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Are there going to be so many Indians and Chinese that we're going to make everyone beige through crossbreeding?

Or does China take over the world through migration?


----------



## Westside (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Endogene (Apr 29, 2008)

yes, affirmative


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Has the corprate world finally changed casual friday to topless thursday?



It's called "tight thong thursday"
Don't ask about wat the guys wear...


----------



## Westside (Apr 29, 2008)

If you really are from 2025 and actually traveled back in time, the method of which you travel must be revealed.  Did you use the theory of relativity in which traveling faster than speed of light resulting a time that is a negative root or some other method?  I am extremely curious.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> hello i am a cyborg from about 1 million years later where you are. Your quantum poles or whatever are crap compared  to are new handheld teleporters which can teleport us into diffrent times and places. Are place doesnt use oil and make everything with only air light and water. Our water filtering system is perfect. Everyone in our time uses solarpanel that is much better than your time. About .............. 100x more it creates enough electricity for a whole continint. But we found a  nevermind its too complicated to tell you 2009 people. Ov course were 1,002,007 people. And video games are so much fun. Your games are so old.The game lets us go into the game and let us play in it. Its a hombrew made by some retro guy who loves the old consoles like wii,ps3, 360.



Hi mr. cyborg!
you should go get a new update on your system. your grammar skills are off. or maybe its just im reading this:

WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXTWALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT WALL O TEXT

nah jk lol


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Ok, here are three real questions every DS loving temper will care about.
> 
> 1. Which comes first super smash brothers DS homebrew OR the global cleansing of people who request super smash brothers DS homebrew.
> 
> ...



1. no smash bros. ds. but there is a crappy ssb homebrew. eww.

2. there wont be one, well...at least one thats good. there was one in like...2009 but, it sucked horribly.

3. end of 2009. wen nintendo starts to charge $ for online play, R4, M3 and others will have a hard time. going online = not functional.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

Jerro123 said:
			
		

> Are there going to be so many Indians and Chinese that we're going to make everyone beige through crossbreeding?
> 
> Or does China take over the world through migration?



There are a lot of indians and chinese, but the japanese are the bigest population after have perfected cloning, and making 10000+ of themselves everyday.


----------



## ackers (Apr 29, 2008)

Does gbatemp still exist in year 2025?


----------



## Defiance (Apr 29, 2008)

Will I be rich and famous?  Of course I will, I don't even know why I bother asking...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> If you really are from 2025 and actually traveled back in time, the method of which you travel must be revealed.  Did you use the theory of relativity in which traveling faster than speed of light resulting a time that is a negative root or some other method?  I am extremely curious.



We follow the method from the 1990's movie "Back to the Future".
So yes. we travel faster than light. we are put in a glass tube, then the lever is pulled. adn the air particles, molecules, and atoms in the tube start going insanely fast after being hit with radiation, and we travel through time. pretty simple dont you agree?
and btw, the glass tube has to be replaced after every 3 uses, cause it loses its particles as well with every time you time travel. if the glass breaks, a deadly wormhole will appear, causing everything to be sucked in.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> Does gbatemp still exist in year 2025?



YES for the last time...
GBAtemp buys out CNET  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dont you guys already know that thats gonna happen...


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 29, 2008)

Only one question.


When is the release date of StarCraft 2?


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

not sure sorry buddy. i cant remember stuff from 17 years ago so well. but im sure google still exists in 2008... nah lol jk. but sorry cant help u there. not much of a blizzard fan.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 29, 2008)

I demand you to go back into the future and research the release date of these games-
Kingdom hearts DS
Starcraft 2 + expansion
All the other Super Smash Brothers

also, i am also sure that google will still be here in 2008 lol


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2008)

*URZA IS FROM 2025*


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 29, 2008)

No way!, Same here, it truly is a small world.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 29, 2008)

How much does it cost per travel?  Who was it invented by?


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 29, 2008)

Why so serious?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 29, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> hello i am a cyborg from about *1 million years*. Your games are so old.The game lets us go into the game and let us play in it. Its a hombrew made by some *retro* guy who loves the old consoles like wii,ps3, 360.


Wouldn't that be considered ancient?


----------



## Man18 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm from 2099!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 30, 2008)

Do they still have new episodes of pokemons?


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 30, 2008)

lol waht


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 30, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> 6. The UK and all of the other European countries have formed an alliance



Lol, sounds like the EU.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

This topic contains SO much fail ... which could have been avoided by the TC ever having read a newspaper


----------



## woland84 (Apr 30, 2008)

What about Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2008)

Who won Barack or Hilary?


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Who won Barack or Hilary?


Both.


----------



## Harpuia (May 2, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Why so serious?



QFT.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 2, 2008)

hello i have a question did y2k destroy the world yet


----------



## Awdofgum (May 2, 2008)

Am I still alive? (by alive I mean a regular at GBAtemp still?)


----------



## JPH (May 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> hello i have a question did y2k destroy the world yet
> 
> *Y2K?!?!*


----------



## Linkiboy (May 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i heard the new-fangled devices called "computers" count handle it


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 2, 2008)

If you are indeed from the future, tell me, has the automatic-wiping toilet been invented yet...


----------



## xcalibur (May 2, 2008)

woland84 said:
			
		

> What about Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)




----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ive come to a confession...
im not really from the future  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im sorry i lied to all of u wonderful ppl on gbatemp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ill never be from the future ever again. please forgive me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im really from the present. and i live in a dark, damp basement wit no frends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im really sorry guys.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm from TOMORROW. Hahaha bitches


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Then how come your post was posted TODAY?


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 27, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Ive come to a confession...
> im not really from the future
> 
> 
> ...




Hey dude, do you need a winning Lotto number? It will change your future


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Then how come your post was posted TODAY?



Because he's FROM tomorow.
He's not posting tomorow.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 27, 2008)

I BLELIVE IN YOU!!!11 for real. look there are multiple timelines, he has his own "timeline"


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. :3


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

I wish one of the asian members started this thread.
Moozxy would make a convincing hiro.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm from the past!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 27, 2008)

I am Hiro Nakamura and I am from the future

*YATTA!​*


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I'm from the past!



Just because you're several thousand years old doesn't mean your from the past.

You're just really really old.


Congratulations, you are now the oldest temper on here.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 27, 2008)

i like chicken


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 27, 2008)

how do i customize my account
like add pictures and stuff


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 27, 2008)

Even if im not from the future, at least i have the most powerful gaming handheld on the planet:


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 27, 2008)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> how do i customize my account
> like add pictures and stuff



I understand that ur new to gbatemp. i just got finished lecturing some1 on giving newbie's a chance and just pass off their mistakes. BUT DAAAM!
wrong topic dude. but i gess i have no choice.
1. click site index (next to the log out button)
2. scroll down to avatar and sigs
3. Im sure u can take it from there.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm from the year 1337
\/\/|-|3r3 3\/3ry t|-|1n9 15 1337


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> I'm from the year 1337
> \/\/|-|3r3 3\/3ry t|-|1n9 15 1337


Oh yeah, the plague was soo _1337_


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 29, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah baby. It was sooooooo 1337 that after I died, I suddenly appeared in 2008 as a teenager!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 29, 2008)

pp1 1n 1337 wh3r3 l33t t00!


----------

